# I'm new and lonely. Please say hi to me? :D



## Shiavan

OcarinaOfTime said:


> Holy crap!?!?!?!?! You are the first person I've ever seen that has known what that is!!!!!!
> I got one a few months ago.. The amount of air you have to put into it is incredible.
> The only song I've learned (I learned like, the weekend I got it), is the Narnian Lullaby.. The reason I got it.
> And it's perfect for you because we all know that you're quite attractive, so it should be interesting to see how you score.
> I've never seen someone score 9+ on one of those test.


No way!! That's awesome! Yeah, my sister got one a few years ago, so I got inspired. I wish I knew her youtube channel... >.< then you could watch her play it! She's quite the musician as well. 

Wait, _*I'm*_ *ATTRACTIVE*? Well, thanks I guess  Haha I'm afraid to take it! :/


----------



## EternalNocturne

Shiavan said:


> No way!! That's awesome! Yeah, my sister got one a few years ago, so I got inspired. I wish I knew her youtube channel... >.< then you could watch her play it! She's quite the musician as well.
> 
> Wait, _*I'm*_ *ATTRACTIVE*? Well, thanks I guess  Haha I'm afraid to take it! :/


Don't be, trust me, you'll make atleast 9.46 or your money back!


----------



## Shiavan

OcarinaOfTime said:


> Don't be, trust me, you'll make atleast 9.46 or your money back!


Ok, Ok. I'll trust you on this one


----------



## EternalNocturne

Shiavan said:


> Ok, Ok. I'll trust you on this one


Was it the money-back guarantee? lol

[EDIT] Btw, your next trip on the ENFP forum train, would have to be the ENFP Voice thread.
Even if you won't give a clip of yourself singing, the least you can do is give a small clip of you rambling off some randomness.


----------



## The King Of Dreams

Good day, madam.....


----------



## Shiavan

The King Of Dreams said:


> Good day, madam.....


Hello sir


----------



## Shiavan

OcarinaOfTime said:


> Was it the money-back guarantee? lol
> 
> [EDIT] Btw, your next trip on the ENFP forum train, would have to be the ENFP Voice thread.
> Even if you won't give a clip of yourself singing, the least you can do is give a small clip of you rambling off some randomness.


Do I *have *to?? D:


----------



## EternalNocturne

Shiavan said:


> Do I *have *to?? D:


In a word.. Yes.
All ENFPs at some point early on need to post there.. It's cool to hear the different ENFPs.
(To all the ENFPs who haven't popped onto that thread, do it now.. Please)
http://personalitycafe.com/enfp-forum-inspirers/96474-new-enfp-voice-thread-11.html


----------



## Shiavan

OcarinaOfTime said:


> In a word.. Yes.
> All ENFPs at some point early on need to post there.. It's cool to hear the different ENFPs.
> (To all the ENFPs who haven't popped onto that thread, do it now.. Please)
> http://personalitycafe.com/enfp-forum-inspirers/96474-new-enfp-voice-thread-11.html


What if I don't want anyone to hear me :blushed:


----------



## EternalNocturne

Shiavan said:


> What if I don't want anyone to hear me :blushed:


Well, I guess we'd be so kind and understandi- Ha, just kidding.
Tough luck, it's an ENFP requirement. hahaha
I was pretty much FORCED to *sing* for these people, while I was _*congested!*_


----------



## PtiDop

Hi to you !

I'm new too, and i'm already fond of the forum ! I feel so safe here, i though I was unique but NO, i've found people like me : ENFP ! And that's so cool :tongue:

And you seems to be a true one...


----------



## Shiavan

PtiDop said:


> Hi to you !
> 
> I'm new too, and i'm already fond of the forum ! I feel so safe here, i though I was unique but NO, i've found people like me : ENFP ! And that's so cool :tongue:
> 
> And you seems to be a true one...


Hello! It's nice to meet you  Yeah, I love being around all of these enfp's


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro

Welcome to PerC.


----------



## firelink

> *I'm new, and lonley. please say hi to me? *


hi to me


----------



## Blazy

Welcome to PerC Shiavan. There are lots of stuff that you can do here, such as beating others' scores in games or firing up a discussion about rats and Pluto. My GF is an ENFP so I tend to lurk around this place quite a bit. Make yourself comfortable here with some nice coffee and I better see you on the news next time!


----------



## Ramysa

Welcome and have fun!


----------



## Prion Indigo

Coke said:


> Welcome to PerC Shiavan. There are lots of stuff that you can do here, such as beating others' scores in games or firing up a discussion about rats and Pluto. My GF is an ENFP so I tend to lurk around this place quite a bit. Make yourself comfortable here with some nice coffee and I better see you on the news next time!


I love the profile picture!!


----------



## Prion Indigo

Hi sweetie pie!


----------



## Shiavan

Prion Indigo said:


> Hi sweetie pie!



Sweetie pie? Aw, yay! I love nicknames. Haha, and thank you for the welcome.


----------



## Shiavan

Coke said:


> Welcome to PerC Shiavan. There are lots of stuff that you can do here, such as beating others' scores in games or firing up a discussion about rats and Pluto. My GF is an ENFP so I tend to lurk around this place quite a bit. Make yourself comfortable here with some nice coffee and I better see you on the news next time!



Haha, thank you, sir.  It's nice to meet you.. I like your.. face.. It's quite creepy


----------



## SocioApathetic

Shiavan said:


> Aw, yay! I love nicknames.


Do you, now?


----------



## Shiavan

SocioApathetic said:


> Do you, now?



I think you knew that, quite well, sir :3


----------



## Prion Indigo

Shiavan said:


> Sweetie pie? Aw, yay! I love nicknames. Haha, and thank you for the welcome.


So I like your username.......how did you get it?

Also, how do you start a thread?


----------



## Shiavan

Prion Indigo said:


> So I like your username.......how did you get it?
> 
> Also, how do you start a thread?


You're joking right..?


----------



## Prion Indigo

Shiavan said:


> You're joking right..?


Nope! .......................


----------



## Shiavan

Prion Indigo said:


> Nope! .......................



Sorry, It's just that you've had an account longer than I have.. I thought you would've know how to make a thread. Honestly, I don't remember what I did. I just used my "smart"  brain, to figure it out, I guess. (note the sarcasm) My username? My username is my name, ma'am  My name is Shiavan.. I thought I mentioned that...?


----------



## marked174

Wait, you like fencing? I haven't had a good sword fight in ages!
Did you enter any tournaments?


----------



## WMDistraction

Shiavan said:


> What if I don't want anyone to hear me :blushed:


Pish posh!


----------



## Shiavan

marked174 said:


> Wait, you like fencing? I haven't had a good sword fight in ages!
> Did you enter any tournaments?


Yes, sir


----------



## Shiavan

WMDistraction said:


> Pish posh!


Teehee.  Well, I sent my recording to "OcarinaOfTime" in a private message, so no one else gets to hear me unless they beg me for it  Sorry, sir.


----------



## SocioApathetic

Shiavan said:


> Sorry, It's just that you've had an account longer than I have.. I thought you would've know how to make a thread. Honestly, I don't remember what I did. I just used my "smart"  brain, to figure it out, I guess. (note the sarcasm) My username? My username is my name, ma'am  My name is Shiavan.. I thought I mentioned that...?


 @_Shiavan_, @_Prion Indigo_.......On the upper left-hand side of the forum of choice, there is small shaded area on which to click that says "+Create a New Thread".


----------



## Shiavan

SocioApathetic said:


> @_Shiavan_, @_Prion Indigo_.......On the upper left-hand side of the forum of choice, there is small shaded area on which to click that says "+Create a New Thread".


Oooohhhh!!! That's how I did it... 
Thank you, sir.


----------



## marked174

Haha.... newbies.


----------



## J Squirrel

Hi to you.



I have to ask. Why do you hate kangaroos? Did one pick on you when you were a kid?



SocioApathetic said:


> Oh, INTJs like myself need more people like you in the world.


I'm pretty sure if we got all the INTJs together we could get a human cloning program up and running soon.


----------



## Subtle Murder

Welcome to PerC! I see you've already had an entourage of well-wishers.  It's good to have you aboard, though.


----------



## Shiavan

J Squirrel said:


> Hi to you.
> 
> 
> 
> I have to ask. Why do you hate kangaroos? Did one pick on you when you were a kid?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure if we got all the INTJs together we could get a human cloning program up and running soon.



I don't know, sir. I've told quite a few people here on PerC, that I think it was caused by many nightmares when I was little, and also watching a Youtube video of a kangaroo beating up a guy. I cry every time I see a picture of one.. haha

I think it may be called Macropodaphobia. Of course, I believe that may be the fear of *all *marsupials. I don't hate/have a fear of ALL marsupials, but just kangaroo's. 

And please don't clone me sir.. oh wait a minute.. That would actually be pretty cool! Carry on! :3


----------



## Shiavan

La Petite Sirène said:


> Welcome to PerC! I see you've already had an entourage of well-wishers.  It's good to have you aboard, though.



I love Ariel!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! o_o And thank you, yes. Everyone is so nice ^.^ Well almost. @SocioApathetic is a bit "iffy" at times.

Thanks for the welcoming, ma'am.


----------



## Subtle Murder

Shiavan said:


> I love Ariel!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! o_o And thank you, yes. Everyone is so nice ^.^ Well almost. @_SocioApathetic_ is a bit "iffy" at times.
> 
> Thanks for the welcoming, ma'am.


She's fantastic.  

Haha, and don't worry about SocioApathetic. He's a bit of a charmer. He'll grow on you.


----------



## Shiavan

La Petite Sirène said:


> She's fantastic.
> 
> Haha, and don't worry about SocioApathetic. He's a bit of a charmer. He'll grow on you.



Oh we've talked A LOT. I was just messing with him < teehee.


----------



## Subtle Murder

Shiavan said:


> Oh we've talked A LOT. I was just messing with him < teehee.


Haha. He'd love that.


----------



## Tristan427

Shiavan said:


> I love Ariel!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! o_o And thank you, yes. Everyone is so nice ^.^ Well almost. @_SocioApathetic_ is a bit "iffy" at times.
> 
> Thanks for the welcoming, ma'am.


Welcome.

SocioApathetic is iffy? That might be the INTJ personality. We sometimes come off as less than nice without even realizing it.


----------



## Shiavan

Tristan427 said:


> Welcome.
> 
> SocioApathetic is iffy? That might be the INTJ personality. We sometimes come off as less than nice without even realizing it.



INTJ!!!!!!!! LET ME LOVE YOU!!! :blushed:

*ahem* Sorry about that. And, I was completely joking about Socio. Teehee. :3 And yes, I've experienced MANY intj's in my life, and they all came off with that "mean look" at first. But that just makes me want to love them more... to make them more happy, I guess. But of course, I'm not completely attracted to just Intj's. I just found out a few days ago that I'm very attracted to my own type, which is very strange, for me. @OcarinaOfTime 

Anyhoo, thank you for the welcome, sir.


----------



## Tristan427

Shiavan said:


> INTJ!!!!!!!! LET ME LOVE YOU!!! :blushed:
> 
> *ahem* Sorry about that. And, I was completely joking about Socio. Teehee. :3 And yes, I've experienced MANY intj's in my life, and they all came off with that "mean look" at first. But that just makes me want to love them more... to make them more happy, I guess. But of course, I'm not completely attracted to just Intj's. I just found out a few days ago that I'm very attracted to my own type, which is very strange, for me. @_OcarinaOfTime_
> 
> Anyhoo, thank you for the welcome, sir.


No problem. 

I've been attracted to some INTJ girls, but they can be frustrating at times. Two stubborn people in such close proximity usually ends badly at some point.


----------



## J Squirrel

Shiavan said:


> I don't know, sir. I've told quite a few people here on PerC, that I think it was caused by many nightmares when I was little, and also watching a Youtube video of a kangaroo beating up a guy. I cry every time I see a picture of one.. haha
> 
> I think it may be called Macropodaphobia. Of course, I believe that may be the fear of *all *marsupials. I don't hate/have a fear of ALL marsupials, but just kangaroo's.
> 
> And please don't clone me sir.. oh wait a minute.. That would actually be pretty cool! Carry on! :3


That would be a fear of macropods. It wouldn't cover other marcupials like wombats or tasmanian devils, but would cover things like wallabies. Are you afraid of wallabies?

And now I am thinking about the logistics of getting a huge group of INTJs working together on a project like that....kind of scary. Although the "explaining simple concepts to people who can't see the big picture" part of the project would be at a minimum, which would be a welcome change. I'm sure the promise of more ENFPs running around will make it easier too.


----------



## Laguna

hello!!
You are very ENFP!! 

You sound like me 20 years ago- omg!!

haha

Loving life! Good for you! Keep loving it!

And why do you hate kangaroos???? THEY ARE SOOOOO CUTE!!!!!!!

_*"Please love me! Love, Kangaroo."*_


----------



## Shiavan

Laguna said:


> hello!!
> You are very ENFP!!
> 
> You sound like me 20 years ago- omg!!
> 
> haha
> 
> Loving life! Good for you! Keep loving it!
> 
> And why do you hate kangaroos???? THEY ARE SOOOOO CUTE!!!!!!!
> 
> _*"Please love me! Love, Kangaroo."*_



KILL IT. KILL IT WITH FIRE. D:<

I'm seriously about to sob, when I look at that. Please. Get it away from me. Dear, Lord, that thing must be put down. I'm about ready to go down to Australia, (or where ever else they live, and I really couldn't care less) and shoot them all. Every. Single. One. I'm taking my brothers riffle, and I'm going to SHOOT them. 

*ahem* Sorry. That is only one of the things I get mad at. I seriously screamed when I saw that horrible picture. And no, don't worry, I won't REALLY kill any of them. I don't want to - well maybe a bit, but I promise I never would.

-On another note, thank you for the welcome. NOT for the kangaroo. I'm sure your a wonderful person... deep down in there. *cringe*


----------



## Laguna

Shiavan said:


> KILL IT. KILL IT WITH FIRE. D:<
> 
> I'm seriously about to sob, when I look at that. Please. Get it away from me. Dear, Lord, that thing must be put down. I'm about ready to go down to Australia, (or where ever else they live, and I really couldn't care less) and shoot them all. Every. Single. One. I'm taking my brothers riffle, and I'm going to SHOOT them.
> 
> *ahem* Sorry. That is only one of the things I get mad at. I seriously screamed when I saw that horrible picture. And no, don't worry, I won't REALLY kill any of them. I don't want to - well maybe a bit, but I promise I never would.
> 
> -On another note, thank you for the welcome. NOT for the kangaroo. I'm sure your a wonderful person... deep down in there. *cringe*


Oh my!! Sorry!
My attempt at bringing you down under in loving way of kangaroos has back-fired. Not a good first impression.

:shocked:

Okay, promise I will not send kangaroos your way any longer.
If you wanna hate 'em, well God bless- it is your prerogative!!

Welcome!


----------



## Shiavan

Laguna said:


> Oh my!! Sorry!
> My attempt at bringing you down under in loving way of kangaroos has back-fired. Not a good first impression.
> 
> :shocked:
> 
> Okay, promise I will not send kangaroos your way any longer.
> If you wanna hate 'em, well God bless- it is your prerogative!!
> 
> Welcome!



Oh, don't worry, ma'am. It's perfectly fine. I didn't see you as a horrible person for posting a picture of it. If I remember correctly.. All I said in my post was: "What I don't like: Kangaroos.. blah blah blah". What I SHOULD have said, but didn't say would be "I have an extreme fear of Kangaroos, so please don't mention them in my presence". You didn't know, so I understand! :3

And yes, I will hate kangaroos with all my heart, for as long as I live  Thanks for the welcome!!


----------



## Prion Indigo

Shiavan said:


> KILL IT. KILL IT WITH FIRE. D:<
> 
> I'm seriously about to sob, when I look at that. Please. Get it away from me. Dear, Lord, that thing must be put down. I'm about ready to go down to Australia, (or where ever else they live, and I really couldn't care less) and shoot them all. Every. Single. One. I'm taking my brothers riffle, and I'm going to SHOOT them.
> 
> *ahem* Sorry. That is only one of the things I get mad at. I seriously screamed when I saw that horrible picture. And no, don't worry, I won't REALLY kill any of them. I don't want to - well maybe a bit, but I promise I never would.
> 
> -On another note, thank you for the welcome. NOT for the kangaroo. I'm sure your a wonderful person... deep down in there. *cringe*


Madam--that is a most irrational fear---many human beings are cruel beyond imagination, and yet you do not fear them?


----------



## Shiavan

Prion Indigo said:


> Madam--that is a most irrational fear---many human beings are cruel beyond imagination, and yet you do not fear them?



Why is everyone so obsessed over my fear of kangaroos?? D:

Like said... I don't know what caused my fear  I just sob when I see them (kangaroos *cringe*), or hear of them. I don't WANT to be afraid of them, but still, I am. 

Haha, and why would I fear humans? Yes, I do fear SOME humans. I mean I am scared of murders obviously, but I'm pretty sure everyone is.. unless I'm weird.. but anyways. *I'm* a human. I'm sure I'm cruel sometimes.. lol. I'm sure you are as well. So, I don't know how a fear of humans has anything to do with my obscure fear of kangaroos. 0_o


----------



## Prion Indigo

Shiavan said:


> Why is everyone so obsessed over my fear of kangaroos?? D:
> 
> Like said... I don't know what caused my fear  I just sob when I see them (kangaroos *cringe*), or hear of them. I don't WANT to be afraid of them, but still, I am.
> 
> Haha, and why would I fear humans? Yes, I do fear SOME humans. I mean I am scared of murders obviously, but I'm pretty sure everyone is.. unless I'm weird.. but anyways. *I'm* a human. I'm sure I'm cruel sometimes.. lol. I'm sure you are as well. So, I don't know how a fear of humans has anything to do with my obscure fear of kangaroos. 0_o


Humans are worse than Kangas. That's why. Not that I hate humans. Maybe we need to get a band of INTJ's and INFJ's to perform hypnosis on you and then rid you of your fears. lol


----------



## Teigue

heyyyyyyyyyyy=D


----------



## Shiavan

Prion Indigo said:


> Humans are worse than Kangas. That's why. Not that I hate humans. Maybe we need to get a band of INTJ's and INFJ's to perform hypnosis on you and then rid you of your fears. lol


PLEASE! Please, do! I could use it  Plus I wouldn't mind being around that many Intj's.. *drool* 
teehee :3


----------



## Shiavan

Teigue said:


> heyyyyyyyyyyy=D



Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii=D 

Teehee :3 Hello, sir.


----------



## SocioApathetic

Shiavan said:


> Everyone is so nice ^.^ Well almost. @_SocioApathetic_ is a bit "iffy" at times.





> Haha, and don't worry about SocioApathetic. He's a bit of a charmer. He'll grow on you.







> Oh we've talked A LOT. I was just messing with him < teehee.







> Haha. He'd love that.







> SocioApathetic is iffy? That might be the INTJ personality. We sometimes come off as less than nice without even realizing it.




Well, well. And I was wondering why my ears were ringing today.


----------



## Shiavan

SocioApathetic said:


> Well, well. And I was wondering why my ears were ringing today.
> 
> 
> [/COLOR]



Teehee  I was wondering when you were FINALLY going to post something, sir :3


----------



## SocioApathetic

Shiavan said:


> Teehee  I was wondering when you were FINALLY going to post something, sir :3


Miss me, did you? I was out all day. I just got back and my, my. Seeing my name mentioned among ENFPs certainly took its toll on my ego.


----------



## Teigue

Shiavan said:


> Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii=D
> 
> Teehee :3 Hello, sir.


Always glad to have another ENFP on board!


----------



## EternalNocturne

Hellooooooooo


----------



## Shiavan

OcarinaOfTime said:


> Hellooooooooo



Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  ...sir...


----------



## EternalNocturne

Shiavan said:


> Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  ...sir...


Heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy  ...Ma'am...


----------



## BimboBarbie

socioapathetic said:


> welcome, "timid" one. I can honestly say that, based on your description, you're quite a strange yet fascinating piece of work.
> 
> I'm an intj and, resisting the urge to indulge my inflated sense of self, i'm going to humbly deny being amazing knowing fully well i am simply lying to appear modest.


oh my goodness, i ship it!


----------



## Church

Hey Shaivan, nice to meet ya! I'm actually much the same, what with the whole talking fast and frequently changing subjects and the like. in fact, just a few minutes ago, i grabbed a desk from a classroom and ran off with it!...not sure why, but it was funny! roud:anyways, I myself also play a musical instrument, do a bit of writing and the like (but then again, we're the same personality type, so i guess that's not such a surprise).anyways, nice to meet ya, hope we can get to know eachother a bit better


----------



## Shiavan

Church said:


> Hey Shaivan, nice to meet ya! I'm actually much the same, what with the whole talking fast and frequently changing subjects and the like. in fact, just a few minutes ago, i grabbed a desk from a classroom and ran off with it!...not sure why, but it was funny! roud:anyways, I myself also play a musical instrument, do a bit of writing and the like (but then again, we're the same personality type, so i guess that's not such a surprise).anyways, nice to meet ya, hope we can get to know eachother a bit better



Looks like we have much in common, sir. It's nice you meet you, as well. :3


----------



## SocioApathetic

BimboBarbie said:


> oh my goodness, i ship it!


....now that she's banned, I'll never know what the hell she meant by this.


----------



## Church

Shiavan said:


> Looks like we have much in common, sir. It's nice you meet you, as well. :3


lol, no need for the formalities , but the feelings mutual roud:


----------



## SocioApathetic

Church said:


> lol, no need for the formalities


 @_Shiavan_, you can call me "Sir" any time.


----------



## Enfpleasantly

Hi shiavan, welcome


----------



## 2eng

Hi, Nice to meet you...

And by the way, what is wrong with kangaroos? They are sweet creatures... See


----------



## The Whirlwind

Loneliness? What a bittersweet feeling.

I (as most INTJs, I think) really hate people. I find more people to be not worth my time, so I tend to shut myself in. But then that means that I never get to know some of the people that _could_ be worth my time.

You seem like the kind of crazy I could get used to, so hello.


----------



## EternalNocturne

Lonely? Not anymore.


----------



## Shiavan

2eng said:


> Hi, Nice to meet you...
> 
> And by the way, what is wrong with kangaroos? They are sweet creatures... See




Holy crap. I'm... I'm just,.... nevermind. I won't even go there. I'm just about screaming, thank you so much sir. That was very kind of you. >.<

Now could everyone stop mentioning Kangaroo's??? I swear, I'm going to have a heart attack!! D:


----------



## Shiavan

alecross said:


> Loneliness? What a bittersweet feeling.
> 
> I (as most INTJs, I think) really hate people. I find more people to be not worth my time, so I tend to shut myself in. But then that means that I never get to know some of the people that _could_ be worth my time.
> 
> You seem like the kind of crazy I could get used to, so hello.



Hello, sir. You're avatar scares me. It's nice to meet you.

Oh by the wayyy... since your an INTJ, I thought you deserved this: **HUG** :3


----------



## Subtle Murder

Shiavan said:


> Holy crap. I'm... I'm just,.... nevermind. I won't even go there. I'm just about screaming, thank you so much sir. That was very kind of you. >.<
> 
> Now could everyone stop mentioning Kangaroo's??? I swear, I'm going to have a heart attack!! D:


 *hugs*

I don't think people quite understand the severity of your phobia. My mother is very much the same toward snakes. She can't stand them, can't look at pictures of them etc. I once went on an excursion to an animal sanctuary and had the opportunity to pet a snake. When I told my mother, she refused to let me touch her for a good week or so. 

No more kangaroo pictures, guys. You're torturing her.


----------



## CoakJoints

Why would you be lonely, you look fly as a muf+cka shortaaayyyyyyy.

Anyway, Hi, glad to meet you.


----------



## Shiavan

SocioApathetic said:


> @_Shiavan_, you can call me "Sir" any time.




Alright........ sir.......? Teehee :3 Why does everyone love how I say sir all the time? :blushed: I can't help it!


----------



## Shiavan

La Petite Sirène said:


> *hugs*
> 
> I don't think people quite understand the severity of your phobia. My mother is very much the same toward snakes. She can't stand them, can't look at pictures of them etc. I once went on an excursion to an animal sanctuary and had the opportunity to pet a snake. When I told my mother, she refused to let me touch her for a good week or so.
> 
> No more kangaroo pictures, guys. You're torturing her.




THANK YOU!!!! Oh my goodness, you can be my best friend now, ma'am. And I'm glad you understand.. >.<


----------



## Shiavan

CoakJoints said:


> Why would you be lonely, you look fly as a muf+cka shortaaayyyyyyy.
> 
> Anyway, Hi, glad to meet you.



Well.. That was a strange "compliment"(I'm assuming). So, thank you? :3 And it's nice to meet you as well, sir.


----------



## Shintaros Shadow

Hi to me...


----------



## J Squirrel

@Shiavan I'm sorry I brought up the kangaroo thing. I thought it was odd and was curious. I didn't mean for you to be tortured in your welcome thread.


----------



## Shiavan

J Squirrel said:


> @_Shiavan_ I'm sorry I brought up the kangaroo thing. I thought it was odd and was curious. I didn't mean for you to be tortured in your welcome thread.



Aw, well thank you for the apology. Haha  And it's fine. I don't hate you or anything! :3


----------



## J Squirrel

Shiavan said:


> Aw, well thank you for the apology. Haha  And it's fine. I don't hate you or anything! :3


I get the impression you couldn't hate an INTJ if you tried


----------



## Shiavan

J Squirrel said:


> I get the impression you couldn't hate an INTJ if you tried



Ya got that right, sir. :3 I have tried.. but it didn't work. I can't stay mad at ANY type. Ever. haha...


----------



## Brandon Devon McKinney

Fair warning: Many INTJ's are not extremely well versed in talking with women so just be careful. You're likely to make a lot of people fall in love who arent necessarily equipped to handle it. As much as you love to be loved I'm sure you hate to break hearts.


----------



## The Whirlwind

Shiavan said:


> Hello, sir. You're avatar scares me. It's nice to meet you.
> Oh by the wayyy... since your an INTJ, I thought you deserved this: **HUG** :3


Thanks for the hug.

The avatar is from a game called Team Fortress 2. This character is the Engineer, one of the playable classes. The art depicts him under an invulnerability charge, and ready to roll. Engies are not scary, go look at some gameplay footage. (TF2 Engie Gameplay)


----------



## Enfpleasantly

Brandon Devon McKinney said:


> Fair warning: Many INTJ's are not extremely well versed in talking with women so just be careful. You're likely to make a lot of people fall in love who arent necessarily equipped to handle it. As much as you love to be loved I'm sure you hate to break hearts.



Aww 
​10 char


----------



## thetruehell




----------



## Agni




----------



## J Squirrel

alecross said:


> Thanks for the hug.
> 
> The avatar is from a game called Team Fortress 2. This character is the Engineer, one of the playable classes. The art depicts him under an invulnerability charge, and ready to roll. Engies are not scary, go look at some gameplay footage. (TF2 Engie Gameplay)


They aren't scary when cooking:


----------



## Shiavan

Brandon Devon McKinney said:


> Fair warning: Many INTJ's are not extremely well versed in talking with women so just be careful. You're likely to make a lot of people fall in love who arent necessarily equipped to handle it. As much as you love to be loved I'm sure you hate to break hearts.



Funny that you mention, sir..... my mother called me and we were talking about this last night.. hehe. I started "breaking hearts" back in Kindergarten :laughing: And not JUST Intj's. lol. And I'm already very loved. I don't need online people to "love" me. ^.^


----------



## Shiavan

J Squirrel said:


> They aren't scary when cooking:



That made me laugh, and I don't know why. It was quite stupid... and it sort of scared me..  But oh well.


----------



## Shiavan

thetruehell said:


>




He's not smiling..  That made me sad, but.. Alright. Hi, sir.


----------



## The Whirlwind

J Squirrel said:


> They aren't scary when cooking:





Shiavan said:


> That made me laugh, and I don't know why. It was quite stupid... and it sort of scared me..  But oh well.


An engineer isn't scary until he builds a level 3 sentry. Also, this isn't stupid... this is GMod.


----------



## Cryoshakespeare

Don't worry, as an INFJ I've already figured out absolutely everything about you and everyone you know. 

Welcome! xD


----------



## Shiavan

JJ4000 said:


> Don't worry, as an INFJ I've already figured out absolutely everything about you and everyone you know.
> 
> Welcome! xD



That makes me feel very uncomfortable, sir. But alright.. I'll live with it. Thank you for the welcome.


----------



## Vaan

ALLO! ^_^, good to have you with us, the forums always get happier when a new ENFP joins :3.

and I was reading along and was all happy like thinking "Pluto?, i'm more of a saturn person myself" and then THIS!



Shiavan said:


> Things I HATE:
> Kangaroos


And I was all like "OH......i see how it is >_>".

Just playing ^_^.


----------



## Shiavan

Vaan said:


> ALLO! ^_^, good to have you with us, the forums always get happier when a new ENFP joins :3.
> 
> and I was reading along and was all happy like thinking "Pluto?, i'm more of a saturn person myself" and then THIS!
> 
> 
> 
> And I was all like "OH......i see how it is >_>".
> 
> Just playing ^_^.



Lol, well, personally, I'm going to ignore commenting on the "kangaroo" part of it. 

And you're a Saturn person?? I'm sorry, sir. We just.... We just can't be friends.. It's not going to work.


----------



## Anthoric

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Vaan

Shiavan said:


> Lol, well, personally, I'm going to ignore commenting on the "kangaroo" part of it.
> 
> And you're a Saturn person?? I'm sorry, sir. We just.... We just can't be friends.. It's not going to work.


but, but..... saturn has moons that are like pluto and stuff 

And if not kangaroos then my favourite animal - snow leopards - *Hands baby snowleopard to Shiavan* :3


----------



## Vaan

Oops double post


----------



## Shiavan

Vaan said:


> but, but..... saturn has moons that are like pluto and stuff
> 
> And if not kangaroos then my favourite animal - snow leopards - *Hands baby snowleopard to Shiavan* :3




I WANT IT!!! *Grabs it and runs away* 

And sorry, sir. Saturn and Pluto don't get along. They're like... mortal enemies.


----------



## Tristan427

Vaan said:


> but, but..... saturn has moons that are like pluto and stuff
> 
> And if not kangaroos then my favourite animal - snow leopards - *Hands baby snowleopard to Shiavan* :3


Well actually, the moon Titan has an atmosphere with nitrogen and methane. Along with other compounds, but there is also liquid on the surface. What kind, I do not know. But what I do know is, it is most certainly not like Pluto.


----------



## Vaan

Shiavan said:


> I WANT IT!!! *Grabs it and runs away*
> 
> And sorry, sir. Saturn and Pluto don't get along. They're like... mortal enemies.


well that's true, Saturn is the god of agriculture, liberation and time according to the Romans and Pluto was the ruler of the underworld so I guess it would make sense that they wouldn't mix 


@Tristan427 I was think more of a moon like Enceladus :3


----------



## Tristan427

Vaan said:


> well that's true, Saturn is the god of agriculture, liberation and time according to the Romans and Pluto was the ruler of the underworld so I guess it would make sense that they wouldn't mix
> 
> 
> @_Tristan427_ I was think more of a moon like Enceladus :3


Enceladus hints at cryovolcanoes. Much unlike Pluto.


----------



## thetruehell

Shiavan said:


> He's not smiling..  That made me sad, but.. Alright. Hi, sir.



He is smiling in the INTJs way (near HI there is a smiling face


----------



## Shiavan

thetruehell said:


> He is smiling in the INTJs way (near HI there is a smiling face











Don't worry, sir. I helped. Now he's a happy Intj. Yay!


----------



## SocioApathetic

Shiavan said:


> Now he's a *happy Intj*. Yay!


Oxymoron alert.


----------



## Shiavan

SocioApathetic said:


> Oxymoron alert.



What's that supposed to mean?? Rude..


----------



## Stephen

I've merged this with your intro thread in that subforum, but it's pretty derailed at this point anyway so I'm just going to close it.


----------

